# Pictures request!!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey everyone. I made another post regarding GSDs and kids. I have a request for everyone! 

I am wanting to make a slideshow video involving primarily GSDs. I would love to have a few pictures of duchies and some mals as well. My request to you is can you post pictures of your dogs with kids, other animals that i could use in the video along with information on the dogs such as name and age. ALSO, would love to have some pictures from those who train in Schulzhund. Also those of you who do show, agility... pictures please!!!

I want to show the wide range these dogs can do but i want to definitely show the softer side of these dogs. I want it all. This is one of my side projects that i've been wanting to do for a while and now i have the chance. We've all faced breed prejudice and i would like to get this video out there showing all the different aspects from these wonderful dogs. 

Thanks in advance. Also, when i get the video made and you want a copy of it, let me know. Most i would ask for is you pay shipping and packing for the DVD. Thanks all! I look forward to seeing the pictures and going through them all and figuring out which ones to use!


----------



## rbirrd_97 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's one of Maya at 6 months and my grandaughter


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm uploading a bunch of pictures for you now....do you have a email address I can send a video to? I don't think I can post it on here but I have a short video of my 5 year old "training" Blitz and you would not believe how attentive she is being to a child...it's really great!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My son Richard age 10 months and Major age 3 months 
My son Matt age 5 months and Chief age 2
My son Richard age 7 and my daughter Kristina age 6 and Chief age 5 weeks


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My son Matt age 2 and Chief age 4
My son Matt age 3 and Chief age 5


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Blitz is still a pup so my pictures are not going to be as impressive as a full grown GSD with kids but, she is sooo ggod with them and protects them already!

Blitz at 12 weeks with my 5 year old









funny how dogs hate the crate but kids love them!









car ride! (blitz is 4 months old in all the rest of the pictures)









In the crate together again!









My kids LOVE to dress Blitz up and she just stands there and lets them every time!

































My 5 year old and my friends HUGE 9 month old Golden (but I think everyone already know goldens are good with kids LOL)









My 3 year old with a totally relaxed German Shepherd









I encourage my kids to hug and love on her so she grow up knowing that that's how it is!

















I've never taught Blitz this...from the time we got her, she on her own lays in bed with my daughter every night until she falls asleep...if it takes my daughter 10 or an hour to fall asleep she stays the whole time and then comes and joins us as soon as Brook is in dream land :0)









And lastly, these are picture of my 5 year old and 3 year old sitting with Blitz when she eats....I may take heat for this but I encourage them to sit by her supervised or course...I figure if they do it from puppyhood, Blitz will grow up knowing that they are not there to steal her food and it will never become an issue as she grows.


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Casey - she has to be the cutest ladybug ever!!!!! :wub:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cute pics...

casey, i like the walls in your house too


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Max now age 7years




























Obedience



















with my grandson ( very first meeting and very first kid to ever be around)


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

bianca said:


> Casey - she has to be the cutest ladybug ever!!!!! :wub:


Thanks!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> cute pics...
> 
> casey, i like the walls in your house too


Thank you...after my kids and puppy my home is my 4th baby LOL....a constant work in progress!


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well here are a few the black GSD is Indy she is 18 mo old Rescue we got at 15mo old. And she is still an awesome girl. The liver is Kane 1 yr old and the 2 black/tans are Kasey and Bella both around 9 mo old.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of Dakota with our daughters.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

these are great pics everyone!!! keep em coming!! thanks!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey guys! i still need tons more pictures!!! as it stands now i dont have a good enough quantity to make a good video. Please share your pictures!!!!! I'm still looking for more pictures of GSDs with kids, cats, other animals (behaving and being nice and gentle of course), agility shots, preferably head on over jumps (have one and its awesome!!! Thanks to handsome Max's pet parent!). Any pictures of your dogs you would like to share like beach days with the family and such would be great as well. Thanks! Remember to leave the name and age of your dogs!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Did you receive the video I sent you this morning?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Did you receive the video I sent you this morning?


actually i dont know! i havent been online until this last hour. i'll go check my email now!!! i'll let you know!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Casey ~ i got the email but it wont let me view the video. i'll try again later but you may have to send it again.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here you go! The one with Dakota and the black kitten, Jasper cracks me up. Jasper looks Chinese.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

littlebit722 said:


> Here you go! The one with Dakota and the black kitten, Jasper cracks me up. Jasper looks Chinese.



Love the pictures on the sofa, she's like "What, you say there's a dog in this picture?!? Where?!? Me?!? No way, I'm human!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

littlebit722 said:


> Here you go! The one with Dakota and the black kitten, Jasper cracks me up. Jasper looks Chinese.


Those are great!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't have very good pictures of Frag with the kitten because they both move so much and my house has poor lighting; but here is a decent shot of the two of them by each other, and a link to a youtube video of Frag laying down watching Emajean play on her blanket at 13 days old. Frag is 14 months right now. 














 
I didn't know if you wanted just GSDs with kids/strange animals or just showing their "gentle" sides, so I included a picture of Frag playing with a 12week old foster weimaraner and Frag eating ice cream (pup cup!) from a bowl in my hand amongst a crowd of people. If they don't fit in your slideshow, that's fine!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DJEtzel ~ those are great. thank you!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Christina and Shadow



John and Shadow


Shadow having fun with his Kong

Christina and Shadow being loving

Hope these help


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Gretchen and Romeo <3333


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jacksonpuppers ~ THAT is awesome!!! giving kisses and all!!! thank you!!!


----------



## beaver76 (Oct 19, 2010)

this is an awesome pic. may i share it with another forum?


jacksonpuppers said:


> Gretchen and Romeo <3333


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

sure


----------



## beaver76 (Oct 19, 2010)

thank you


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a TON of photos of Madix (Dutch Shepherd) - however, I am work (teehee) and it's a little difficult to list them - if you see any you want to use, let me know and I can post/email them to you: Madix - a set on Flickr , Madix - ANOTHER set on Flickr , Madix, yet another set, Agility , Agility Again , Schutzhund Eval, Schutzhund Training


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> Love the pictures on the sofa, she's like "What, you say there's a dog in this picture?!? Where?!? Me?!? No way, I'm human!!!


 
I know, that one cracks me up! I swear our newest girl, Jackie really thinks she's human. She just gives you that look like she knows exactly what you're saying. It's wild.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

jacksonpuppers, I love that picture!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

APBTLove said:


>


 
who are the dogs in the pictures and how old are they? thanx!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Thought I had more but they must be on the wife's computer. I'll see if she has more...

2.5 year old son with 11 month old Titon










5 month old son with 11 month old Titon


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hehe these are great pictures everyone. i'm waiting for a few more before i actually begin making the video but so far i think it's gonna be great! Also, if anyone has any favorite quotes regarding GSDs and dogs in general, feel free to add those as well with who said them!!!! thanks!!!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Turns out I haven't taken enough pictures of Kokoda and her buddies, but here are a few with Lily, the mini dachs.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a great link for quotes on dogs. 

German Shepherd Resources


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister and his little Monster


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha LaRen those are great!!!! i always love seeing the one of Sinister's nose being attacked by the cute little ball of fluff! thats a fierce peice of fur he's got attached to his nose!!!!!! lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> haha LaRen those are great!!!! i always love seeing the one of Sinister's nose being attacked by the cute little ball of fluff! thats a fierce peice of fur he's got attached to his nose!!!!!! lol.


They play NON STOP! She absolutely loves him, she follows him around the house and he follows her and she goes and lays with him when he is in his crate. She bites him and he could care less, it doesn't hurt him at all. She climbs all over him like he is a jungle gym too. He cleans her and she cleans him. She loves Rogue too but Sinister is her favorite animal in the house. I didn't know dogs and cats could be best friends. I refer to her as "his kitten" because he always watches out for her. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> They play NON STOP! She absolutely loves him, she follows him around the house and he follows her and she goes and lays with him when he is in his crate. He cleans her and she cleans him. She loves Rogue too but Sinister is her favorite animal in the house. I didn't know dogs and cats could be best friends. I refer to her as "his kitten" because he always watches out for her. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


 
oh yeah. our cat Faith was dumped in a parking lot with her brother when they were about 4 weeks old. Faith thinks she's a small dog most of the time! Riley and Zena practically raised her except we fed them haha. Faith absolutely loves Zena and i know she misses having her here because now she annoys Riley with her desire to rub on one of the dogs. Its very cool when they actually LIKE each other instead of just tolerate each other because they know they'll be in serious trouble if they dont behave. I always love getting a dog and then we bring a cat home and the cat is actually the dogs instead of ours like we planned but its a cat. They choose who is theirs. Dogs are cool with whatever lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> oh yeah. our cat Faith was dumped in a parking lot with her brother when they were about 4 weeks old. Faith thinks she's a small dog most of the time! Riley and Zena practically raised her except we fed them haha. Faith absolutely loves Zena and i know she misses having her here because now she annoys Riley with her desire to rub on one of the dogs. Its very cool when they actually LIKE each other instead of just tolerate each other because they know they'll be in serious trouble if they dont behave. I always love getting a dog and then we bring a cat home and the cat is actually the dogs instead of ours like we planned but its a cat. They choose who is theirs. Dogs are cool with whatever lol.


When I brought Sinister home, he was 11 weeks old and I had 2 female cats, one was 2 years old and the other was just a year old. Those 2 cats HATE Sinister, they cannot stand him, they swat and hiss and lash out at him when he walks by them. I got The Monster when she was 7 weeks old so she grew up with Sinister, I think that is the reason why she likes him so much. The 2 older cats dont mind Rogue because he avoids them, the kitten likes Rogue and she plays with him. I think she likes Rogue because she likes Sinister. Dogs aren't dogs to her, their friends.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> When I brought Sinister home, he was 11 weeks old and I had 2 female cats, one was 2 years old and the other was just a year old. Those 2 cats HATE Sinister, they cannot stand him, they swat and hiss and lash out at him when he walks by them. I got The Monster when she was 7 weeks old so she grew up with Sinister, I think that is the reason why she likes him so much. The 2 older cats dont mind Rogue because he avoids them, the kitten likes Rogue and she plays with him. I think she likes Rogue because she likes Sinister. Dogs aren't dogs to her, their friends.


 
i think thats the case with Faith. Titan was raised with dogs too but he also had his mothers influence that they are just horrible horrible things that should disappear off the planet. Now that we've had him away from his mom for a few years, even when i lived back with my inlaws while i was pregnant with my son and hubby was deployed, her influence didnt affect him anymore. he's tolerant and every now and then i'll catch him rubbing up on Riley. Faith didnt learn that dogs were bad. She learned they were warm and nice and part of the family. My cats have never played with the dogs and the dogs probably wouldnt know what to do if one day they did decide to play but everyone gets along (except with Shasta but she's learning to calm down with them now) and we dont have any issues. Shasta showed me last night that she has learned to be relatively polite with the cats and she's not as obnoxious as she used to be (unless she gets the zoomies and then all bets are off). I think it boils down to individual animal personality and whether they allow other animals to affect how they view something and how the animals are raised to be around different species. Nature vs. Nurture. Nature tells them one things while Nurture basically shows a different way that works well too.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

*Here is what I have*

























These are pictures of our GSD's with our two year old Grandson.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's one of Koda, I'll keep looking for others...










Vicious GSD...Hah!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Grovebeauty ~ those are great. thank you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha Melina i love it!!! that poor toy turtle never stood a chance!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of my previous foster, Boomer, with my 2 year old neice. Yup, he's a rescue and was great with her! Boomer is approximately 3 years old. He was a stray in Philadelphia.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay everyone!!! i officially have enough pictures to start making this video!!! Please keep sending me pictures!!! i appreciate all your help!!! I'm excited about this project and cant wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> okay everyone!!! i officially have enough pictures to start making this video!!! Please keep sending me pictures!!! i appreciate all your help!!! I'm excited about this project and cant wait to see the finished product!!!


Me too!! I'm sure your doing a GREAT job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have officially started making the video. I have a long way to go just in getting the first draft done but there is much i want to do with it. I still need tons more pictures but i have enough to get started with so thats great!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I figured out for to make the video work on here...here it is:





http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff450/caseysGSD/Buttons8months.jpg?t=1287760013


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

KZoppa said:


> who are the dogs in the pictures and how old are they? thanx!


The sable boy, Jaeger, is between 10-16 months in most pics, and the last picture he is 5 months. Dutch is the big Saddle B&T girl and is 15. Sparkles the the pom mix and is 8 in the pics. 

Sorry, I lost this thread..


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you still need GSD's with other animals I have a few of my puppy with other pets.

This is Zackary my 11 week old White GSD he loves my little adopted Cat Patience, him and lucky are working things out.

He was 8 weeks in the first pic and the fourth one, the others are just in the last week or so. Thats him in the second picture learning to go "go lay down" with Sierra, his Rotty/Aussy mix. They adored each other from the first moment they met. The first pic is of him with my Grandmothers Wiener dog Dixie.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks all!!! yes i am still accepting pictures.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a few more from the Fall colors we took with Titon and the kids if you want them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> I have a few more from the Fall colors we took with Titon and the kids if you want them.


 
TitonsDad ~ that would be great. Thank you. just post them on here like last time and i can get them. 

I am still looking for more pictures. Halloween costumes and such would be great!!! i appreciate it. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure if these count, 'cause they're not my GSDs, but here's some pics of Ozzy meeting a couple at Barktober fest. 










I don't know the age or name of the first one, but these next two, Ozzy's meeting a six month old named Scooby.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Not sure if these count, 'cause they're not my GSDs, but here's some pics of Ozzy meeting a couple at Barktober fest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
they count. thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you would never guess how hard it is to pick music for this video!!! lol.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ok, as promised - cows!

Keefer, 5 months old, meeting a cow for the first time










And at 6-1/2 months old



















Keefer, still 6-1/2 months, Dena 1-1/2 years old










Dena, 2 years old










Dena 3 years old, Keefer 2 years old










Halo's first cow encounter, 4-1/2 months old


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy those are great!!! I love them looking back for the picture with the cow behind them. They'll go into the video tomorrow! Thank you!!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are a couple new pictures with Frag (14 months) with Emajean


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

HAHA i love it!!! Frag just lays there like what?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> HAHA i love it!!! Frag just lays there like what?


Haha, yep! Although, usually his head is laying on the ground. Idk where he learned it, but it's like he doesn't want to tower over her and scare her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Had a setback which i'm pretty upset about. I had the video all done and music and everything. I was ready to share the video and someone deleted it from my files. so now i'm back to starting over and plan to change my password on my laptop so NOBODY, not even my husband can access it. i'm so mad!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if anyone has any other pictures they'd like to submit, i will accept them since i have to make the video again. Thank you!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I will try and get some, since I have parrots, reptiles, horses, cats, a ferret...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol thanks Larien.


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Heres Kane with my Minions. 
















































:wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jess! Those are great!!!!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

here's Buster and his sister Becky 









*Buster 4 months old* -first steps in agility (human obstacles also helps with sociabilization and loose the fear of strangers)









*Buster (4/5 months old* (sociabilization with kids we met at the park etc)

























*Buster (1yr) and Bia (almost 3 month)* (first time together)









*Buster* (personal guard)
9 months









1yr









and another dogs from our school


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

these are great guys! thank you! The plan is to work on the video for a bit tomorrow, hopefully while the kids are napping. We'll see how it goes. Definitely keep em coming!


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are a few more....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Donna!!!


----------

